# مروحيات تطلق النار على المحتجين ببنغازي



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- أكد أحد الأطباء في مدينة بنغازي الليبية أن المروحيات تحلق في سماء المنطقة وتطلق النار من رشاشاتها على جموع المتظاهرين الذين سيطروا على الشوارع، مطالبين برحيل نظام العقيد معمر القذاقي، الممسك بالسلطة منذ أكثر من أربعة عقود.

وقال الطبيب الذي طلب من CNN عدم ذكر اسمه لأسباب أمنية: "نحن الآن في وضع حرج للغاية.. المدينة فعلياً تحت الحصار ولدينا عشرات المصابين في المستشفيات، ومعظمهم سقط ضحية إطلاق النار."

وكانت "هيومان رايتس ووتش" قد قدرت حصيلة قتلى احتجاجات شعبية تعم مدن ليبية منذ الأربعاء، بـ84 قتيلاً، على الأقل، في غضون ثلاثة أيام.

وذكرت المنظمة الحقوقية أن تقديراتها تعتمد على مقابلات هاتفية أجرتها مع شهود عيان ومصادر طبية في ليبيا. ولم يتسن لـCNN التأكد بشكل مستقل ومنفصل عن تلك الحصيلة.

والجمعة،  سقط 20 قتيلاً على الأقل وأكثر من مائتي جريح في مواجهات اندلعت بين قوات الأمن الليبية وآلاف المحتجين في مدينة بنغازي شرقي الجماهيرية الليبية، وفق ما أكدت مصادر طبية لـCNN.

وشهدت مدينة بنغازي، إحدى كبرى المدن الليبية، مظاهرة حاشدة ظهر الجمعة، شارك فيها عشرات الآلاف من المحتجين، الذين حملوا جثث قتلى المواجهات التي وقعت في وقت سابق من الأسبوع الماضي بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين المناوئين للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.

وأفاد المتحدث باسم "الجبهة الوطنية لتحرير ليبيا" المعارضة، محمد عبد الله، بأن مسلحين ينتمون للجان الشعبية (الحكومة الليبية)، أطلقوا الرصاص الحي على المتظاهرين، دون أن يتضح ما إذا كانت المواجهات قد أسفرت عن سقوط مزيد من الضحايا، كما لم تتوافر أي معلومات بشأن حصيلة ضحايا المواجهات السابقة.

ولا يتوافر صحفيون لـCNN في ليبيا للتأكد من التقارير الخاصة بتطورات الأوضاع في الدولة العربية الواقعة في شمال القارة الأفريقية، بينما اكتفت وسائل الإعلام الرسمية ببث مشاهد وتقارير عن مظاهرات مؤيدة للزعيم معمر القذافي، الذي يحكم الجماهيرية الليبية منذ أكثر من أربعة عقود.

وكانت العديد من المواقع التابعة للمعارضة الليبية قد دعت المتظاهرين للخروج إلى الشوارع بمختلف المدن الليبية في "يوم الغضب" في 17 فبراير/ شباط الجاري، الذي يوافق ذكرى احتجاجات عام 2006، والتي قُتل خلالها 12 متظاهراً على يد قوات الأمن الليبية.

وقال جو ستورك، نائب المدير التنفيذي لقسم الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في هيومن رايتس ووتش: "مع تأكيد الشعوب من تونس إلى مصر إلى البحرين إلى إيران على حقهم في الاحتجاج، نرى الحكومة الليبية ترد بنفس الأسلوب الخاطئ. على العقيد معمر القذافي أن يتعلم من جيرانه السابقين أن الاستقرار يجب أن يضم احترام الحق في التظاهر السلمي".

وتأتي مسيرات ليبيا في وقت تشهد فيه عدد من الدول العربية احتجاجات شعبية تطالب بإصلاحات وتغييرات سياسية، مستوحاة من نموذجي تونس ومصر، علماً أن الزعيم الليبي أبدى دعمه لنظيريه التونسي زين العابدين بن علي، والمصري حسني مبارك، إبان فترة احتجاجات شعبية نادت بالتغيير وانتهت بسقوط الزعيمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا أخى الحبيب
للخبر والمجهود
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*قالت مصادر من مدينة بنغازي شرق ليبيا إن قوات الأمن أطلقت النار بالرشاشات على متظاهرين مناهضين لنظام الزعيم معمر القذافي، وأسقطت العشرات بين قتيل وجريح*


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

مصادر تؤكد ارتفاع عدد القتلى إلى 65 منذ انطلاق التظاهرات



2011-02-19

احراق كافة مراكز الشرطة في بنغازي


طرابلس/بنغازي (ليبيا) - ذكرت صحيفة "قورينا" المقربة من سيف الاسلام نجل الزعيم الليبي السبت نقلا عن مصادر طبية ان مدينة بنغازي شهدت سقوط 24 ضحية الجمعة.
واوضحت الصحيفة على موقعها الالكتروني ان "الحصيلة المتوفرة عند مستشفى الجلاء في بنغازي 18 حالة ولدى المركز الطبي في بنغازي 6 حالات قتلوا بالرصاص الحي".
وكان مصدر طبي اكد السبت وصول 18 جثة الى مستشفى الجلاء في مدينة بنغازي على بعد الف كلم شرق طرابلس لاشخاص قتلوا خلال تظاهرات معارضة للنظام الجمعة.
وقالت الصحيفة ان القتلى سقطوا امام مقبرة الهواري خلال مشاركتهم في تشييع 12 قتيلا سقطوا الخميس.

واضافت "سقط هؤلاء امس (الجمعة) خلال مشاركتهم في تشييع 12 سقطوا امس الاول الخميس اثناء محاولتهم مهاجمة ثكنة عسكرية داخل مدينة بنغازي ومديرية امن بنغازي، والمكانان يحتويان على مخازن اسلحة وذخائر".
واضافت ان "الحرس وفق مصادر امنية اضطر لاستخدام الرصاص في مواجهة المحتجين للحيلولة دون وصولهم الى تلك المخازن".
وقالت الصحيفة ان المحتجين اضرموا النار في كل مراكز شرطة بنغازي ولكن لم يسقط ضحايا.
وامر النائب العام في ليبيا المستشار عبدالرحمن العبار بفتح تحقيق في اعمال العنف التي وقعت خلال التظاهرات المعادية للنظام وخصوصا في شرق البلاد، كما اعلن مصدر موثوق به السبت.
واضاف المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته ان "النائب العام امر بفتح تحقيق حول اسباب الاحداث وحصيلتها في بعض المدن ودعا الى تسريع الاجراءات لمحاكمة جميع الذين يدانون بالقتل والتخريب". ولم يقدم مزيدا من التفاصيل.
وتفيد حصيلة ذكرتها مصادر ليبية مختلفة ان عدد القتلى ارتفع الى 65 في ليبيا منذ انطلاق التظاهرات المعادية للنظام الثلاثاء.

وذكرت منظمة هيومن رايتس ووتش ان 84 شخصا قتلوا في الاجمال خلال هذه التظاهرات بينهم 35 الجمعة في بنغازي، و49 الخميس (20 في بنغازي و23 في البيضاء و3 في اجدابيا و3 في درنة".
واكدت هيومن رايتس ووتش استنادا الى مصادر طبية وشهود ان معظم قتلى الجمعة اصيبوا بالرصاص الحي الذي اطلقته قوات الامن.
وقال مسؤول في مستشفى الجلاء لهيومن رايتس ووتش انه تم استدعاء كل اطباء المدينة وانه تم دعوة السكان للتبرع بالدم.
ويطالب المتظاهرون بتنحي الزعيم الليبي العقيد معمر القذافي الذي يتولى السلطة منذ 1969.
http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=105324


----------



## meero (19 فبراير 2011)

ايه اللى بيحصل دا ؟؟؟

يارب احمى ولادك لنا الكثير متغربين فى ليبيا 
ربنا يحمى ولاده


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*نداءات إستغاثة للمصريين في السلوم ومطروح للتوجه إلى الحدود مع ليبيا بمعونات طبية وغذائية ولو أمكن أكياس دم .....*


----------



## antonius (19 فبراير 2011)

الارهابي القذافي يرتكب مجزرة ببني بلده لكي يبقى على كرسي الرئاسة


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

"تسونامي"يجتاح ليبيا وتعصف رياحه بيمن علي عبدالله صالح ويواصل اندفاعه

الإثنين 21-02-2011 

 المدى
يجتاح اعصار الانتفاضات الشعبية المنطقة الراكدة بسطوة الدكتاتوريات الديناصورية ، فبعد ثورتي الياسمين في تونس التي ازاحت زين العابدين بن على و اللوتس في مصر التي شيعت حسني مبارك بشعارات “ ارحل .. ارحل “، تعبر رياحه العاتية الحدود لتهز عرشي العقيد معمر القذافي الذي اذاق الشعب الليبي المرارات طوال اربعة عقود ،
قالت الأنباء الواردة من ليبيا ان موجة الاحتجاجات ضد نظام حكم الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي اتسعت واقتربت من العاصمة طرابلس ، اذ وصلت الى مدينة مصراته ، التي تبعد نحو 200 كم عنها.
ونسبت وكالة فرانس برس الى شهود قولهم ان قوات الامن اصطدمت مع محتجين في مصراته، لكن لا توجد انباء حتى الآن عن حجم الخسائر او الاصابات بينهم . قد نقلت عن مصادر طبية من داخل مدينة بنغازي الليبية قولها ان نحو 200 شخص قتلوا واصيب نحو 1000 منذ اندلاع الاضطرابات فيها قبل ايام قليلة.
وتعيش المدينة على وقع تظاهرات مناهضة لحكم الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.
ونقلت الانباء عن طبيب يعمل في احد مشافي المدينة بان المرافق الطبية غير قادرة على التعامل مع العدد الكبير من الجرحى لان اغلب اصاباتهم خطيرة وفي النصف العلوي من الجسم.
وصرح احد الاطباء لـ بي بي سي بان 90 بالمئة من الاصابات هي في الرأس والرقبة والصدر.
وتفيد الانباء بوقوع مزيد من الصدامات والمواجهات العنيفة في عدد من المدن الليبية ، على الرغم من محدودية التغطية الاعلامية وتقييدها ميدانيا.
فقد بث التلفزيون الحكومي الليبي صورا لبنايات محترقة ومنهوبة في مدينة البيضاء، ثالث اكبر المدن الليبية ، لكن من غير المؤكد متى التقطت تلك الصور.
ويقول معارضون ان السلطات الليبية قمعت بسرعة محاولاتهم للاحتجاج في العاصمة طرابلس ، التي تعد المعقل الرئيس لنظام حكم الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي ، الذي يحكم البلاد منذ اكثر من اربعين عاما.
ووصفت الحكومة الاحتجاجات بأنها “تخريب”، واتهمت اشخاصا من الخارج باذكائها بهدف تهديد الاستقرار في البلاد.
ونقلت وكالة رويترز للانباء عن احد الشهود ، وصفته بانه احد زعماء القبائل امتنع عن ذكر اسمه ، قوله ان قوات الامن باتت محاصرة في ثكناتها ومقراتها في بنغازي.واضاف ان المدينة صارت في حالة عصيان مدني ، وان سكانها اصبحوا يديرون شؤونهم بانفسهم.
وقال شاهد آخر ان عدد المنضمين لموكب جنازات عشرات القتلى الذين سقطوا في موجة العنف الحالية بلغ نحو مئة ألف شخص ، اتجهوا جميعا الى المقبرة حيث دفن هؤلاء القتلى.
وقدرت منظمة “هيومن رايتس ووتش” عدد القتلى الذين سقطوا في ليبيا منذ اندلاع موجة الاحتجاج على السلطات بما لا يقل عن 173، الا ان الرقم مرشح ان يرتفع من جديد .

.

http://www.almadapaper.net/news.php?action=view&id=35643


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

ليبيا: التظاهرات تصل طرابلس و "القذافي" اختفى
 الوكالات: وصلت المظاهرات المناوئة للنظام الليبي لأول مرة، إلى العاصمة الليبية طرابلس، وأشارت أنباء عن اقتحام المتظاهرين مبنى التليفزيون الرسمي، وإحراقهم عدداً من المباني الحكومية.

وقد تزايد عدد المتظاهرين في شوارع العاصمة طرابلس، منذ ليل الأحد، يهتفون بإسقاط نظام الرئيس معمر القذافي.

وكان سيف الإسلام القذافي نجل الرئيس الليبي، قد أشار في خطاب على التليفزيون الرسمي الليبي إلى إجراء عدد من الإصلاحات لتهدئة الاحتجاجات المتصاعدة في ليبيا، محذراً من تحول الاحتجاجات إلى حرب أهلية، ومن خطر تقسيم البلاد إلى عدة ولايات.

وأضاف، طبقاً لـ "بي بي سي، أن ليبيا ليست مثل مصر وتونس، فهي مجتمع قبلي مسلح، ما سيؤدي إلى سقوط مئات القتلى و "ستسيل أنهار من الدماء".

ولا يعرف إلى الآن مكان وجود القذافي، الذي لم يظهر إلى العلن منذ يوم الجمعة.

وكانت منظمة هيومن رايتس ووتش قدرت عدد القتلى الذين سقطوا في ليبيا منذ انطلاق الحركة الاحتجاجية في 15 فبراير بـ 233 قتيلاً على الأقل. وقالت المنظمة: إن 60 سقطوا في مدينة بنغازي وحدها.


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

مقر التلفزيون في طرابلس يتعرّض للنهب وإحراق لمبان عامة 
طرابلس:  نهب متظاهرون مساء الاحد مبنى تلفزيون واذاعة حكوميين في طرابلس حيث احرقت ايضا مراكز للشرطة ومقرات للجان الثورية، كما افاد شهود وكالة الانباء الفرنسية.

وقال احد الشهود طالبا عدم الكشف عن اسمه ان "مبنى يضم قناة الجماهيرية الثانية واذاعة الشبابية تم نهبه". واضاف الشاهد ان مبنى قناة الجماهيرية الاولى، القناة الحكومية الرئيسية في ليبيا، لم يمس.

وتوقف بث قناة الجماهيرية الثانية مساء الاثنين لكنها ما لبثت ان عاودت البث صباح الاثنين.

وقناة الجماهيرية الثانية هي القناة الثانية في التلفزيون الحكومي، اما اذاعة الشبابية فأسسها في 2008 سيف الاسلام نجل الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي ثم جرى تأميمها.

من جهة اخرى افاد شهود لوكالة فرانس برس ان عددا من المباني العامة تم احراقها في عدد من احياء العاصمة مساء الاحد بينها خصوصا مراكز شرطة ومقرات للجان الثورية قرب الساحة الخضراء في وسط العاصمة حيث دارت مواجهات عنيفة مساء بين متظاهرين مناوئين للنظام واخرين موالين له.

وقال احد سكان طرابلس إن "قاعة الشعب" المبنى الواقع في وسط العاصمة والذي تجري فيه غالبا الفعاليات والاجتماعات الرسمية تم احراقه ايضا.

ويقع هذا المبنى في مكان غير بعيد عن وسط العاصمة عند مدخل حي الاندلس السكني. وليل الاحد الاثنين سمع اطلاق نار كثيف في العديد من احياء العاصمة حيث دارت ايضا مواجهات بين متظاهرين موالين للنظام ومعارضين له.

 ويعتزم الاتحاد الاوروبي اجلاء رعاياه من ليبيا وخصوصا من مدينة بنغازي معقل المعارضين على بعد الف كلم شرق طرابلس، كما اعلنت وزيرة الخارجية الاسبانية ترينيداد خيمينيث الاثنين.

وقالت الوزيرة الاسبانية على هامش اجتماع مع نظرائها الاوروبيين في بروكسل "اننا قلقون للغاية، وننسق عملية اجلاء محتملة لمواطني الاتحاد الاوروبي من ليبيا وخصوصا من بنغازي".

وعلى العكس من ذلك، اعلن وزير الدولة الفرنسي للشؤون الاوروبية لوران فوكييه الاثنين انه "لا توجد تهديدات مباشرة حتى الان" تستدعي اعادة 750 فرنسيا مقيمين في ليبيا الى ديارهم.

وقال فوكييه "ان قلقنا الحقيقي هو توفير امن الفرنسيين في ليبيا"، موضحا ان هناك 750 فرنسيا "موزعين" حاليا على الاراضي الليبية. من جهة أخرى، صرح السفير الليبي في الهند لهيئة الاذاعة البريطانية "بي بي سي" الاثنين انه استقال من منصبه احتجاجا على القمع العنيف الذي يمارسه النظام الليبي ضد المتظاهرين المناوئين له.

وذكرت البي بي سي على موقعها بالعربية ان السفير علي العيساوي "قدم استقالته احتجاجا على استخدام العنف ضد مواطنيه". واتهم العيساوي نظام العقيد معمر القذافي "باستخدام مرتزقة اجانب ضد الليبيين"، بحسب المصدر نفسه.

وقبيل ذلك، اعلن دبلوماسي ليبي يعمل في الصين استقالته ودعا كل افراد السلك الدبلوماسي الليبي الى الاقتداء به، بحسب قناة الجزيرة الفضائية القطرية. واعرب الدبلوماسي حسين صديق المصراتي ايضا عن امله في تدخل الجيش، وقال ان الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي قد يكون "غادر ليبيا". وفي اتصال معها صباح الاثنين، لم تتمكن السفارة الليبية في بكين من الرد على اسئلة وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية.
http://www.elaph.com/Web/news/2011/2/633493.html?entry=newsmainstory


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

انباء عن هروب  القذافي الى خارج ليبيا وهو في طريقه الى فنزويلا  .

صرح وزير الخارجية البريطاني وليام هيج أن لديه معلومات أن الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي في طريقه إلى فنزويلا اا
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2011/02/110221_libya_chaos_reports_update.shtml


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

تضاربت الأنباء حول مصير الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي فبينما قال وزير الخارجية البريطاني وليام هيج أن لديه معلومات أن القذافي في طريقه إلى فنزويلا نفي مصدر رفيع المستوى في كراكاس هذه الأنباء.نشر قبل 16 د
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

أنباء متطابقة عن قصف جوي ومدفعي ضد المتظاهرين في العاصمة الليبيه و استقالة سفراء ليبيا في كل من بريطانيا و الصين و الهند و اندونيسيا و الجامعة العربية ...
Facebook‏ - منذ 2 دقيقة


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

الآن قصف جوي في كل انحاء طرابلس


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 فبراير 2011)

نهاية الظالم قربت


----------



## zezza (21 فبراير 2011)

رحمتك يا رب 
ربنا يعديها على خير و يحافظ على ولاده فى كل مكان


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نداءات إستغاثة للمصريين في السلوم ومطروح للتوجه إلى الحدود مع ليبيا بمعونات طبية وغذائية ولو أمكن أكياس دم .....*



*تم ارسال 25 عربة اسعاف مجهزه طبياً منذ قليل​*


----------



## اليعازر (21 فبراير 2011)

*
 21 شباط 2011

رفض طياران ليبيان قصف المتظاهرين وهبطا في مطار مالطا.
*


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

أحمد قذاف الدم

طرابلس - لندن - أفادت صحيفة إيفننغ ستاندارد الاثنين أن الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي غادر العاصمة طرابلس إلى مدينة سبها في الصحراء الليبية، التي تعد قاعدة قوته القبلية، لاتخاذ الموقف الأخير مع تزايد الاحتجاجات ضد 41 عاماً من حكمه.
ونسبت الصحيفة إلى مصدر لم تكشف عن هويته القول إن القذافي (69 عاماً) "شوهد بمطار معيتيقة في طرابلس، حيث أقلعت ثلاث طائرات وكان الزعيم الليبي على متن واحدة منها".
واضاف المصدر "أن الطائرات الثلاث توجهت جنوباً باتجاه مدينة سبها، وهناك تقارير أيضاً عن قوافل مدرعة محملة بالامدادات والوثائق تتجه نحو سبها".

على صعيد آخر هرب احمد قذاف الدم، ابن عم العقيد الليبي معمر القذاقي، من العاصمة الليبية طرابلس ظهر الاثنين، ووصل القاهرة على متن طائرة خاصة.

ورفض قذاف الدم، المبعوث الشخصي للزعيم الليبي العقيد معمر القذافي، لدى وصوله إلى صالة كبار الزوار بالمطار، التعليق على التطورات الأخيرة التي تشهدها ليبيا.
وقالت مصادر امنية بمطار القاهرة الدولي ان قذاف الدم وصل القاهرة برفقة وفد يضم خمسة أفراد.

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=105465


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

القاهرة - قتل عشرة مصريين بالرصاص في مدينة طبرق الليبية القريبة من الحدود المصرية-الليبية، بحسب ما افاد طبيب مصري كان يحاول التوجه الى ليبيا نقلا عن شهود.
وقال الطبيب سيف عبد اللطيف وهو عضو في نقابة الاطباء المصرية انه كان يحاول دخول ليبيا ضمن قافلة اغاثة نظمتها نقابته عندما منعتهم قوات حرس الحدود من عبور منفذ السلوم البري لكنها سمحت للسيارة المحملة بالمساعدات بالمرور.
واضاف "اثناء انتظار مرور سيارة المساعدات التقينا مجموعة من المصريين من محافظة الشرقية كانوا عائدين من ليبيا على متن ثلاثة باصات وقالوا لنا انهم رأوا عشرة مصريين مقتولين بالرشاشات الالية في طبرق"، وهي مدينة ساحلية على البحر المتوسط قريبة من الحدود المصرية. 
وتابع الطبيب ان "العائدين قالوا ان المصريين قتلوا على يد مرتزقة وبلطجية".


http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=105463


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (21 فبراير 2011)

*ياربي ارحم شعب ليبيا من الارهابي القذافي ده اية ده يارب يسوع اتمجد مع الشعب الليبي وارحمهم من البطش*


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

رويترز : حرس الحدود الليبي ينسحب من الحدود مع مصر


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2011)

القذافى دة تفكيرة عير سوى اطلاقا


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

الزعيم الليبي يظهر على التلفزيون الرسمي امام منزله في طرابلس ويصف مروجي فراره الى فنزويلا بـ'الكلاب'.
طرابلس - دحض الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي الاخبار التي قالت انه غادر ليبيا الى فنزويلا، وذلك في كلمة مقتضبة مساء الاثنين نقلها التلفزيون الليبي "مباشرة" من امام منزله في باب العزيزية بطرابلس.
واظهرت الصور التي بثها التلفزيون الليبي العقيد القذافي يرتدي معطفا وهو يصعد الى سيارة ويحمل مظلة للاحتماء من المطر، وذلك امام منزله في باب العزيزية.
واصدر ( القرضاوي ) مساء الاثنين فتوى بقتل العقيد معمر القذافي واهاب بالعسكريين الليبيين عدم اطاعة اوامره باطلاق النار على المتظاهرين الليبيين، في مقابلة مباشرة على قناة "الجزيرة" الفضائية.
وقال  القرضاوي عبرالجزيرة "وانا هنا افتي .. من يستطيع من الجيش الليبي ان يطلق رصاصة على القذافي ان يقتله ويريح الناس من شره".


----------



## Eva Maria (22 فبراير 2011)

هذا المجنون يقول انه لن يسلمها الا محروقة 

لا يوجد أخطر من دكتاتور الا دكتاتور مجنون


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2011)

*أكدت النقابة العامة لصيادلة مصر، وجود 25 قتيلاً مصرياً على الأقل فى مستشفيات بنى غازى بليبيا، سقطوا خلال الاشتباكات الدائرة بين المتظاهرين المطالبين برحيل العقيد معمر القذافى، والأمن الليبى. 

ناشدت النقابة فى بيان لها اليوم الثلاثاء، المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بسرعة إرسال طائرات خاصة، لإجلاء الرعايا المصريين من ليبيا، نظرًا لخطورة الموقف هناك، مشيرة إلى غياب الأمن والأمان فى ليبيا، مما يتطلب التدخل حفاظاً على مصر وكرامة أولادها وأرواحهم.

طالبت النقابة فى بيانها كافة الجهات المسئولة بالتحرك لإنقاذ 25 صيدليا آخرين تقدموا باستغاثات عاجلة إلى النقابة العامة بعد فشلهم فى الوصول إلى السفارة المصرية فى ليبيا.*


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

"واشنطن بوست" : ادارة اوباما ليس لديها اي نفوذ في ليبيا



واشنطن: في معرض تعليقها على المجازر التي يرتكبها نظام القذافي في ليبيا ، ذكرت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" انه فيما ترد الحكومة الليبية بوحشية على المتظاهرين تجد إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما نفسها أمام حقيقة مرة وهي انه ليس لديها تقريبا أي نفوذ في ليبيا كالذي مارسته مؤخرا للمساعدة في التخفيف من حدة الأزمات الأخرى في المنطقة.

ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلاري كلينتون نددت بالعنف في ليبيا، وأشارت إلى عمل أمريكا مع "الأصدقاء" في العالم للضغط على حكومة الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي، مشددة على أن "إراقة الدماء مرفوضة".

لكنها نقلت عن مسئولين أمريكيين حاليين وسابقين قولهم إن الدعوات الأمريكية لن تؤثر كثيرا على القذافي، وهو مستبد متقلب اعتبر طوال عقود لعنة للرؤساء الأمريكيين.

وذكرت انه بالرغم من أن واشنطن تمكنت من استخدام روابطها الوثيقة بالقوات المسلحة المصرية، فإنها لا تملك علاقة عسكرية مع ليبيا، وليس لديها نفوذ اقتصادي كبير إذ في السنة المالية الماضية لم تتعد المساعدات الأمريكية لليبيا المليون دولار وغالبيتها كانت لدعم برنامج نزع الأسلحة الليبي.

وإذ لفتت إلى أن ما من سفير أمريكي حاليا في ليبيا بعد استدعاء السفير جين كريتز إلى واشنطن لإجراء "مشاورات" مطولة بعد تسريبات موقع "ويكيليكس" التي كشفت عن تصرفات القذافي الغريب.

ويشار إلى أن إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق جورج بوش الأب أقنعت ليبيا في العام 2003 بالتخلي عن برامج التسلح النووي والكيميائي، ونبذت البلاد العنف ما دفع الحكومة الأمريكية إلى إزالتها عن لائحة "الدول الراعية للإرهاب"، لكن لم تقم علاقات دبلوماسية أمريكية ـ ليبية إلا في العام 2008.

ونقلت الصحيفة عن مسئول في البيت الأبيض طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته قوله إن أوباما "يبحث كل التصرفات المحتملة" فيما يستمر الاضطراب في ليبيا.

وتشهد ليبيا منذ أسبوع تظاهرات تطالب بإسقاط القذافي تحولت إلى مواجهات دامية أسفرت حتى الآن عن مقتل وجرح المئات حسب تقارير غير رسمية.

http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=449722&pg=1


----------



## The Antiochian (22 فبراير 2011)

*الغرب السافل يهمه النفط فقط ، والإنسان عنده أرخص من النعال*
*لذلك ظلوا صامتين طامعين في النفط حتى هددت إحدى القبائل بقطع النفط فبدأوا يتكلمون بشكل مقتضب*


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 فبراير 2011)

*انا كان رأيي تدخل الجيش المصري عسكرياً لحل الأزمة

واجلاء جميع المصريين هناك والذين يقدروا بـ 2 مليون

وياريت يجيبولنا معاهم القذافي في قفص حديد علشان نحطه في الجنينة

لأحسن ده بقي خطر علي أمن المواطنين
*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 فبراير 2011)

_لازم يبقى فى تدخل لحماية البشر دى _
_حرااااااام دى بنى ادمين _
_يارب نطلب ايدك _​


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

القافي يهدد بالزحف على المعارضة من بيت لبيت ومن حارة لحارة لأبادة كل معارض له وانه لن يتنحى لأنه لا منصب لأنه قائد الثورة الى الأبد


شن القذافي هجومه على الدول العربية التي تحرض على اسقاطة ووصف الجماهير المنتفضين لأسقاطه بالجرذان واصدر اوامره لقواته وأتباعة بالزحف المقدس على اعدائه ومعارضيه . فيما تشير المعلومات الى ان عدد القتلى والجرحى اتجاوز ثلاثة الاف بين قتيل وجريح

وقال معمر القذافي الثلاثاء في خطاب الى الشعب بثه التلفزيون الرسمي مباشرة على الهواء انه ليس رئيسا حتى يستقيل فهو "قائد ثورة الى الابد.

وقال القذافي في خطاب القاه من امام منزله في باب العزيزية بطرابلس ان "معمر القذافي لا منصب له حتى يستقيل، هو قائد ثورة الى الابد".

واضاف القذافي انه لن يغادر ليبيا تحت ضغط الشارع كما فعل رؤساء آخرون، في اشارة الى الرئيسين التونسي زين العابدين بن علي والمصري حسني مبارك، مؤكدا انه سيموت "شهيدا في ارض اجدادي".كما قال

واتهم القذافي "اجهزة عربية شقيقة" بالوقوف وراء الاضطرابات التي تشهدها بلاده، وقال ان "اجهزة عربية للاسف شقيقة تغركم وتخونكم وتقدم صورتكم بشكل مسيء" واصفا اياها ب"اجهزة الخيانة والعمالة والرجعية والجبن".

وافاد شهود ان حرب ابادة شنها القذافي ضد شعبه المنتفض مستخدما فرق قتل افريقية مرتزقة .ووصف مراقبون القذافي وهو يخطب بانه كان باسوأ صوره السيئة التي ظهر بها يخلط الحابل بالنابل متحديا العالم مثلما هو تحدى شعبه محرضا بعضهم على بعض بعد ان اعطى للقتل والأبادة صفة قذافية .

االقذافي يهدد المتظاهرين برد شبيه بقصف البرلمان الروسي وسحق حركة تيان انمين 

وهدد  معمر القذافي في خطابه  المتظاهرين الذين يطالبون بتنحيته والذين سيطروا على عدد مدن البلاد برد ساحق شبيه بقصف البرلمان في روسيا اثناء وجود النواب بداخله وسحق الصين حركة تيان انمين في بكين والقصف الاميركي للفلوجة في العراق. ولوح  القذافي بقانون العقوبات الذي ينزل عقوبة الاعدام بمن يرفع السلاح ضد الدولة.

  وقال  ان المتمردين الذين سيطروا على بعض مدن البلاد يستحقون الاعدام بموجب قانون العقوبات الليبي لانهم "رفعوا السلاح ضد الدولة".

ودعا القذافي اتباعه الى مطاردتهم وسحقهم بما اسماه بـ( الزحف المقدس ) الي قال انه بدأ الآن وهو يلوح بقبضته كدكتاتور لايرحم احدا من معارضية . 
 وقال القذافي في كلمة القاها من امام منزله في باب العزيزية في طرابلس وبثها التلفزيون مباشرة على الهواء ان "رئيس روسيا جاب الدبابات ودك مبنى مجلس النواب والاعضاء كانوا موجودين بداخله حتى طلعوا مثل الجرذان، والغرب لم يعترض بل قال له انت تعمل عملا قانونيا". واضاف ان "الطلاب في بكين اعتصموا لايام قرب لافتة كوكا كولا (...) ثم اتت الدبابات وسحقتهم".

وتابع ان "اميركا مسحت الفلوجة بالطيران مسحا بذريعة مقاومة الارهاب"، مؤكدا ان "اميركا لا يمكنها الاحتجاج على ما يجري لدينا لانهم فعلوا ذلك في الفلوجة" بالعراق.مبررا ماقام به من قتل اكثر من 3 الاف محتج من الشعب الليبي خلال اليومين الماضيين .

 القذافي يعلن بانه اعطى الاوامر للجيش للقضاء على الحركة الاحتجاجية  

كما اعترف  معمر القذافي بانه اعطى اوامره الى "الضباط الاحرار للقضاء على الجرذان" في اشارة الى المعارضين الذين سيطروا على عدد من المدن الليبية.

وقال الزعيم الليبي في كلمته "اعطيت اوامر الى الضباط الاحرار للقضاء على الجرذان" في اشارة الى المحتجين على حكمه .

واضاف مخاطبا الليبيين "اخرجوا من بيوتكم الى الشوارع غدا، انتم يا من تحبون معمر القذافي، معمر المجد والعزة، واقضوا على الجرذان".

وتابع "لم نستخدم القوة بعد، واذا تطورت الامور سنستخدمها وفق القانون الدولي والدستور الليبي".ودعا الى تشكيل "لجان الامن الشعبي في المدن لحفظ الامن".

 القذافي يعلن انه "سيقاتل حتى اخر قطرة دم"  

 وقال القذافي في كلمته التي بدا فيها شديد العصبية "لو كنت رئيسا لكنت قدمت استقالتي لكن عندي بندقيتي وساقاتل حتى اخر قطرة من دمي".

وسقط مئات القتلى والجرحى في عمليات القمع التي قامت بها القوات الليبية ضد المتظاهرين في العديد من المدن الليبية.

ودعا  القذافي يالليبيين الى الخروج للدفاع عنه معلنا بدء الزحف المقدس . وهي اشارة لبدء حرب اهلية تقوم فيها قواته بقتل الاف اللليبين لكي يبقى هو في السلطة ."

ودعا مؤيديه إلى الخروج في مسيرات مؤيدة له، مساء اليوم والغد، مؤكداً أنه "ليس خائفاً. أنتم تواجهون صخرة صماء تحطمت عليها أساطير أمريكا".

وتابع "لم نستخدم القوة بعد، إذا وصلت الأمور إلى حد استخدام القوة سنتستخدمها وفق القانون الدولي والقانون الليبي". واستعرض قانون العقوبات الليبي، ذاكراً حكم الإعدام بحق من يرفع السلاح ضد الدولة".

واعتبر ان الاحتجاجات هي "تقليد لما جرى في مصر وتونس"، وأن "القتلى هم من الشرطة والجنود والشبان وليس المحرضين"، الذين قال إنهم مأجورون يتحركون بأجندات خارجية.

ووصف المحتجين بأنهم "بأنهم عصابات وجرذان ومرتزقة لا يمثلون الشعب الليبي".

اجتماع طارئ للجامعة العربية

من جهة أخرى، تعقد جامعة الدول العربية، بعد ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء 22-2-2011، اجتماعاً طارئاً على مستوى المندوبين، في القاهرة، لمناقشة الاوضاع في ليبيا,

ويأتي هذا الاجتماع الطارئ بعد بث صور حرائق تسبب بها الهجوم الذي نفذه سلاح الجو الليبي على المتظاهرين في العاصمة الليبية، مساء أمس الاثنين. وتُسمع في الشريط، الذي نشره موقع "يوتيوب"، أصوات رشقات نارية وقذائف مدفعية، فيما تبدو جلياً حالة الذعر التي تعتري المواطنين.

من جانبه، نفى التلفزيون الرسمي الليبي الثلاثاء المعلومات التي تفيد وقوع "مجازر" ضد المتظاهرين في ليبيا، واصفا إياها بـ"الأكاذيب والإشاعات". ودعا التلفزيون المواطن الليبي الى "التصدي" لهذه المعلومات "لأنها تستهدف تدمير معنوياتك واستقرارك وخيراتك التي يحسدونك عليها".

وتحدث سكان في طرابلس عن وقوع "مجزرة" في اثنين من أحياء العاصمة، بعدما أفاد التلفزيون الليبي عن عملية أمنية أدت إلى "سقوط عدة ضحايا بسبب مداهمة أوكار الجهات التخريبية" في ليبيا التي تشهد عملية قمع دامية للاحتجاجات المطالبة بإسقاط النظام.


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2011)

عندما قلنا أن ثورات تونس ومصر لم يحركها الشارع ... لم يصدّقنا الكثيرون ! أين المجتمع الدولي من هذه المجازر؟ أين أوباما اللي صرع راسنا ليل نهار بالتسليم الهاديء والآن للسلطة في مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟

تباً لهكذا مجتمع دولي خانع خاضع !!!

أما الشعب الليبي فلا بواكي لهم ، رئيسهم يهدد من تُك تُك ومبنى مهجور ... وهم يموتون حرقاً من القصف !!

تباً تباً تباً ...


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

*أكثر من ثلاثة الاف قتيل من الشعب الليبي ...
فعلا تبا لحاكم يبيد شعبه من اجل جشعه و طمعه لحثالة كرسي 

اين سيذهب من عقاب ربه هذا المخلوق الشبه بشري​*


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

الآن على التلفزيون الليبي مظاهرات حاشدة مؤيدة للقذافي


----------

